
Dawdle Invites Game Resellers To Set Up Shop - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/16/dawdle-invites-game-resellers-to-set-up-shop/
======
smock
I know the Dawdle team really well, they are very hardworking guys (who love
video games) and have put a lot on the line for Dawdle to succeed - I really
hope it does.

I've also used Dawdle before - it was quick and painless to buy a video game.

------
admoin
Cool site, interface, and idea, but their rate is surprisingly high for what
they are offering.

~~~
vaksel
Amazon charges pretty much the same rate too

~~~
admoin
Except they process CC payments at no additional cost, have a more streamlined
interface, and give you access to millions of potential buyers.

~~~
sachinag
We process CCs for no additional cost as well, and we're much more streamlined
than they are. We use a drop-down menu for Comes With rather than making
people type it out. The people who sell games for a living _love us_ because
of how streamlined we are.

As for millions of potential buyers, sure... but most buyers start their
search from Google. You'd be surprised how many people create an account to
buy a $6.99 game and never come back. (Now, our retention efforts suck, but
that's a different story.)

~~~
admoin
That's pretty impressive. I will check out your site some more.

------
vaksel
they have a lot more traffic than I expected

